# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Марина Глушенкова встретилась с Путиным и Медведевым

## Домик в деревне

Наши в Горках! Всем гордиться.

http://www.1tv.ru/newsvideo/191992

Альтернативная ссылка:
https://www.1tv.ru/news/2011-11-25/1...hie_ih_voprosy

----------


## kiara

Гордимся очень!!!!

----------


## kazangi

место какое "элитное")))

----------


## Jazz

Ради такого дела включила телевизор и смотрела на всех каналах. Аж 4 раза! Марина такая красивая!

----------


## Домик в деревне

ООООООООООО! Мы тоже раз 5 посмотрели минимум! Красавица!
А кто-нибудь видел сюжет в воскресенье вечером. 1й канал к Глушенковым домой приезжал!

----------


## Polixenia

А вот как раз и воскресный сюжетик

http://www.1tv.ru/newsvideo/192076

Альтернативная ссылка:
https://www.1tv.ru/news/2011-11-27/1...chelovechestva

----------


## Веснушка

а я вообще не в теме((( и все просмотрела, и инет мой глючный видео не показывает(((((((((((( грущу вот(((

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксана!! Спасибо за ссылку!!!
Ах, жаль Марину мало показали. Но все равно хорошо!!!

----------


## Panda

переключая каналы, остановилась на встрече в Горках только потому, что увидела знакомое лицо (как вы понимаете, я не про П и М.)))) Марина - красавица )))
М. и П. ничего принципиально нового не сказали. но появилось желание лично побеседовать с Мариной об этой встрече, ее впечатления, ощущения от этого тандема... )))

----------


## Polixenia

> Оксана!! Спасибо за ссылку!!!
> Ах, жаль Марину мало показали. Но все равно хорошо!!!


Вот тут Марины гораздо больше, но надо искать: http://www.kremlin.ru/video/1038?page=1

----------


## Polixenia

> переключая каналы, остановилась на встрече в Горках только потому, что увидела знакомое лицо (как вы понимаете, я не про П и М.)))) Марина - красавица )))
> М. и П. ничего принципиально нового не сказали. но появилось желание лично побеседовать с Мариной об этой встрече, ее впечатления, ощущения от этого тандема... )))


а у меня уже давно не пропадает желание поговорить с Мариной вообще. Она одна из самых удивительных женщин и мам, которых я знаю.

----------


## mamaRita

Марину! Марину!!!! Сто лет ее не видели на Леле, очень хочется побеседовать с этим поистине удивительным человеком! Простите за пафос, но все кто знает Марину, думаю, со мной согласятся.

----------


## MARY

ой, оказывается, вы меня тут так расхвалили))))
ну,для тех, кто хочет большего - http://www.facebook.com/note.php?not...98084820226478

----------


## MARY

ой, вы меня, оказывается. тут так расхвалили...
для тех, кто хочет большего - http://www.facebook.com/note.php?not...98084820226478

----------


## MARY

и мы договорились с Олесей. что перетащим заметки из FB сюда
.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Один из вопросов, который задают если не все, то через одного: "Что, вот прямо так тебе позвонили и сказали: приезжай с ВВП и ДАМом чай пить?!" Да, вот прямо прямо так позвонили и сказали. Во вторник утром Валентина Викторовна Варганова позвонила и сказала примерно следующее: нас просят подобрать кандидатуру на встречу с Путиным ко Дню матери. Мы решили, что Вы - самая достойная. Поэтому, пожалуйста,..." - и последовал список того, что я должна сообщить: дата рождения, образование, место работы, сведения о муже и детях. У меня уже дважды были ситуации, когда вот  почти позвали в гости к первым, а потом в последний момент прокатили. Ну, если честно, я очень хотела, чтобы нас всех вместе - всей семьёй - позвали в Кремль Орден вручать. Но не случилось. Потом была встреча Медведева с женщинами на 8 Марта. И меня даже фотографировали - только что не в купальнике, - однако снова не позвали. Поэтому я к предложению Валентины Викторовны расслабленно отнеслась. Бумагу отправила и забыла. На среду была запланирована запись программы, где главный герой - инвалид-колясочник. Чтобы приехать в студию, он заранее договаривался с братом и друзьями: спуститься со второго этажа обычного жилого дома без помощи нереально. Меня гораздо больше волновало, чтобы Славу не подвести.

И я пошла собирать других гостей в программу. Вот пока уговаривала еще одну героиню, позвонил Смоленский. И тут выяснилось, что ехать придется дважды: в среду в администрацию Президента (на инструктаж) и в пятницу в Горки (на встречу). "Руслан Владимирович, я не могу, я в среду программу пишу!" - "Я договорюсь с Мариной Юрьевной". Короче, программу муж записывал без меня.Дома веселились: вспоминали, как в советские годы перед выездом за границу партия и комсомол тоже наставляли: сюда не ходить, здесь не плевать, вилку в левой руке держать))))))Думали, в чем поехать. Выбрали длинную юбку, черный топ и удлиненный светлый пиджак. Юрка нашёл с своём реквизите для свадеб какой-то пестрый платок - пристроила на шею. 

Как оказалось, спокойно можно было и в джинсах.

Никогда не думала, что мне в принципе окажутся симпатичны сотрудники управления внутренней политики администрации Президента. Никакого пафоса, спокойное доброжелательное общение.У мужчин красивые хорошо поставленные низкие голоса - я еще подумала, что любой из них, в принципе, мог бы на радио работать)))) Молодая приятная женщина в стильном клетчатом сарафане и светлой блузке, к которой нас всех постепенно приводили кураторы разных областей, Елена Юрьевна, ошарашила главным: встреча будет с обоими, а женщин - всего тринадцать, причем из регионов - только семь.И тут каждой из обозначили вопрос, который она должна задать. Типа мы - не просто мы. Мы транслируем интересы определенных общественных групп. Я так понимаю, существовало некое предварительное соц.исследование относительно того, какие вопросы  волнуют российских женщин. Из них выбрали те, на которые у тандема есть наиболее эффектные, выгодно выглядящие в предвыборном свете, ответы. Я когда услышала свой вопрос - про армию - внутренне упала. Это не очень приятная мне тема. Я к армии отношусь просто как к неизбежному злу. И не очень хочу, чтобы мои дети туда ходили. Но понятно, что не отменят.И какую-то часть гражданского  долга отдать родине придется. Поэтому я стараюсь сделать так, чтобы мои дети не оказывались там хотя бы в 18 лет. Если уж не после института на трехмесячные сборы, то хотя бы после техникума на год.  Загреметь сразу после выпускного - с моей точки зрения, полный кошмар.

Елена Юрьевна, видимо, заметила мое состояние и спросила, что меня напрягает.  Я  ответила: только одно, я не ощущаю этот вопрос как свой. Понимаю, сказала Е.Ю., но вопрос про армию волнует такое количество женщин, а Вы здесь единственная, у кого сыновья подходящего возраста...

----------


## Домик в деревне

...я рассматривала остальных счастливиц. Первое, самое главное, - женское: никаких особенных красавиц, все обычные, я не проигрываю))) В принципе, список приглашенных можно и на сайте  kremlin.ru прочесть, но там он - неодушевленный, а у меня - все живые. Круглолицая Аня из Твери, младший воспитатель в детском саду, казалась испуганной. Довольно крупная уверенная дама с крупными красивыми глазами и стрижкой советской чиновницы среднего уровня оказалась главой Караваевского поселения Костромской области. Хрупкая Марина из Владимира, мастер на заводе по производству пенополиуретана, была одета на удивление просто и стильно: серые клетчатые брючки, серая кофточка с вырезом-лодочкой, трикотажный  серо-коричневый кардиган. Обаятельная девушка с темными (не чёрными) волосами и чуть раскосыми темными глазами представилась как Айнана. В одно предложение она сообщала о себе: программный директор Этно-радио, коренная чукчанка, прожила в Анадыре 17 лет. Крупная высокая Лена , капитан полиции, участковый инспектор в Лефортово, несет ответственность за 4 тыс. человек, а еще за сына, которого после развода воспитывает одна, квартиру снимает. "Меня всегда начальство посылает на разные встречи, потому что знают: лишнего не сболтну". И действительно, за столом с первыми лицами взяла слово последней и, пожалуй, произнесла меньше всех. А за кадром - удивительно много: и том, что главная проблема - это пьющие великовозрастные сыновья-неудачники, пропивающие пенсию своих сердобольных стареньких мам, и о том, что полицейским жилье положено, а получить невозможно, и про зарплату в 25 тыс (а бабушки на участке уверены, что 60) . Вошла высокая худощавая женщина, одетая в разные оттенки темного, с рукой на перевязи. С ней поздоровались как с давно знакомой: "О, вот и Чувашия приехала". "Чувашия" (Елена Николаева) опустилась на стул с достоинством, спокойно сказала: "Да я вообще не знала, куда еду. Собралась за полчаса. Думала, на заседание Олимпийского комитета. Это что, здесь до пятницы придется оставаться? А я гостиницу на сутки заказала". Она оказалась олимпийской чемпионкой по спортивной ходьбе (1996г.) Ее спросили, что с рукой, оказалось - прооперирована, спросили, снимет ли она перевязь на время встречи, Елена сказала, что можно, но с ней - предвыборный имидж намного лучше. Последними присоединились две высокие красотки: одна - признанная "Миссис мира - 2011" Алиса Крылова в платье тигровой расцветки и таких же ботильонах, другая - юная Оксана Митрофанова в черной водолазке и джинсах (в списке она представлена как активистка движения "Стопхам"). Алиса обижается, когда ее путают с "мисс": "Миссис - это состоявшиеся женщины, мы пропагандируем семейные ценности". У Алисы, к слову, - две дочери: 8 лет и 2 года, авто-бизнес и благотворительная деятельность. Алису стал немедленно опекать один изработников управления: не отходил ни в среду, ни в пятницу, а когда вернулись из Горок на Старую площадь, - пошел провожать до машины. Дальше не знаю - не подглядывала. Оксана - это отдельная история. Я впервые увидела настоящую фанатку тандема. "Дмитрий Анатольевич - такой джентельмен. Когда ты говоришь, ты прекрасно чувствуешь его реакцию на свои слова. А еще у него такие глаза..." - все это  на одном дыхании и воодушевленно. Оксана снимала на свой телефон все фотографии ДАМа и ВВП, висящие в управлении на стенах. И непрерывно твиттировала. Про акции "Стопхам" я, например, услышала впервые. Наклейки на лобовое стекло тем, кто паркуется третьим рядом и создает пробки, прогулки с огнетушителем в коляске в тех местах, где водители не стесняются объезжать пробки по тротуару,  - Оксана рассказывала эмоционально. Родители, кстати, не одобряют стремление дочки учить дядей на дорогих машинах, где ездить и где парковаться - справедливо полагая, что это небезопасно. Оксана была и на Селигере, и на встрече ДАМа с блоггерами - и сумела запомниться. Наверное, она искренна в своей влюбленности.В 13ч. нас повели на встречу с начальником управления внутренней политики администрации Президента Константином Николаевичем Кониным.

----------


## Домик в деревне

...сначала попросили подождать. Я так поняла, это вообще нормально и типично для всех мероприятий, связанных с высшими. Если по графику начаться должно в 12, тебе скажут подойти к 10. А высшие придут в 12.30. В хорошем случае.



Случай с Константином Николаевичем был хорошим - мы успели узнать, что у Этно-радио есть штат 25 сотрудников, но нет частоты в Москве; что на Селигере, пока все ждали ДАМа и занимали место в шатре, - кутались в спальники, а когда Он вошёл - засияло солнце; и о том, что 60 процентов глав местных администраций в Костромской области - женщины, не потому что феминизм, а потому что мужчины не умеют работать без бюджета. Но заскучать не успели.

В  кабинете собрались 4 сотрудника управления внутренней политики: уже упомянутая Елена Юрьевна, высокий интересный поклонник Алисы Крыловой в элегантном светло-сером костюме, начальник -  Константин Николаевич и еще один веселый мужчина, который заявил, что не хотел бы кого-нибудь из нас заразить, ему выдали маску и он  уселся поодаль. Нас рассадили вокруг длинного прямоугольного стола,-  Константин Николаевич  во главе - и предложили порепетировать.

- Вы хотите, чтобы мы представили, что Вы - Президент?

- Нет, ни в коем случае, - К.Н. перевел стрелки на коллегу в маске. - Вот пусть он как будто Президент.

Они повеселились сами с собой - видимо, в администрации свой внутренний стёб.

Не всем женщинам были доверены полноценные вопросы. Роль некоторых сводилась в репликам. Например, Оксана-"стопхам" как инициатор встречи должна была сказать ДАМу, что он истинный джентельмен, а женский электорат - самый красивый и верный. Подтвердить эту мысль ей предложили данными групп поддержки ЕР на сайтах.

- Надеюсь, у вас нет никаких "наказов  от регионов"? - Елена Юрьевна окинула всех лукавым взглядом. - А то у нас бывали случаи, когда пытались разные письма  подсунуть...



Младший  воспитатель Аня из Твери начала читать по бумажке, сколько детских дошкольных учреждений было построено за истекший период.

- А вы сами-то как в саду оказались? - спросил К.Н.

- Пришла ребенка устраивать, предложили поработать.

- А сколько детей в вашей группе? - Слово за слово - из Ани вытянули ценный факт, что в их детском саду бывшую изостудию пришлось отдать под группу: не хватает мест.

- Вот! - обрадовались сотрудники управления. - Об этом и расскажите!В целом эта репетиция-собеседование меня не раздражала, она была меньше всего похожа на заучивание слов, скорее - на вживание в образы. Из каждой старались вытянуть какой-нибудь интересный  факт.Показалось похоже на нашу работу. Прямо как на записи программы.

Попутно всплывали еще какие-то вопросы, выходившие за рамки намеченных ролей. Как выяснилось, проблема великовозрастных неудачников-сынков волнует не только Лефортово, но и положительное Караваево. Заговорили об алкоголизме.- А можно я скажу, про алкоголизм малых народов? - вмешалась Айнана. - Нас ведь сознательно спаивают. (Тут она стала говорить про закон о поставках этилового спирта,который якобы разрешает его поставлять именно на крайний север, но Айнана не была уверена в точности цитат из закона, а я - тем более).- Всё, что происходит с моими родными и друзьями, - ужасно, тем более что у малых народов Севера в крови нет гормона, который расщепляет алкоголь,-  она явно волновалась.

Елена Юрьевна  записывала.

Я предложила свое выступление начать с личного вопроса: приходилось ли когда-нибудь Д.А. или В.В. идти из поликлиники с полуторагодовалым ребенком на руках? Допустим, зима. Малыш не то чтобы закутан, просто одет по сезону - комбинезон, шапочка, ботинки. С увеличением штрафов за провоз ребенка без детского удерживающего устройства женщина даже такси вызвать не сможет: никто не станет ни кресла покупать, ни рисковать. Но даже, допустим, если такси с одним детским креслом удастся найти, то два-три детских удерживающих устройства в одной машине - это фантастика. Нельзя принимать закон, который автоматически ставит вне закона целую социальную группу. Нужно или рассмотреть вопрос о возможности льготного приобретения автомобиля многодетными семьями (допустим, разрешить тратить на это материнский капитал), или предусмотреть в законе про детские удерживающие устройства поправки для особых случаев. Ну а потом уже "порепетировала" и  про армию.

Елена Юрьевна записывала.



Капитану полиции Лене настойчиво предложили рассказать Медведеву о результатах реформы: "Это же его замысел, ему интересно Ваше мнение. И просите себе квартиру, Лена, просите. Можно!" (К слову, Лена этого на встрече так и не сделала. Дотянула до последнего, на проблемы полиции не хватило  ни времени, ни куража.)После встречи нас вернули кураторам наших областей. Если честно, хотелось есть. И Елена Юрьевна вполне недвусмысленно намекала, что можно сходить в буфет, но куратор Калужской области так стремительно и галантно подал мне пальто, что было как-то неловко. Потом я полчаса одетая стояла в его кабинете и слушала  рассказ о сыне, которого он отдал в кадетский класс и очень доволен. Узнала также, что зарплата сотрудника управления Президента - 40 тыс. рублей. Еще удивили окна: абсолютно непафосные, непластиковые, деревянные крашеные высокие рамы.Куратор Калужской области  администрации Президента спустился со мной на первый этаж. И даже вышел за пост охраны и за тройные входные двери на улицу, невзирая на ветер и мелкий снег. Посмотрел в глаза: "Марина, первые лица общаются очень легко. И у Вас, возможно, возникнет желание говорить более свободно. Но я  прошу: не обольщайтесь. Не отклоняйтесь от оговоренных тем. Иначе всем, кто готовил эту встречу, грозят серьезные оргвыводы. Вплоть до увольнения".

----------

